# Who Is Central?



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Apparently, someone thinks I am you for some reason and keeps messaging me through PM. Though I find it pretty amusing, I think the other person is getting annoyed and really wants to speak to whoever Central is.

It isn't a member name I am familiar with so I take it they aren't active anymore?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Post the name.

If I had to guess, its da man.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

obviously someones just trying to bug you! dont let them! keep doing what you're doing you've been a great member to this board in the short time you've been here!

i actually would love to see umadbro be elevated to moderator of some sort. she knows her stuff and is always friendly


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

A moderator of 4 members? Lol now that's hilarious









The member name was jeanjacque or something along those lines. Said he was DT?

He gave me a good laugh


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Umadbro said:


> A moderator of 4 members? Lol now that's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you just gave me a good laugh...

Thanks!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Why is aqhu closed?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i was wondering the same thing. 
i like how one person can choose to end a thread thats been the backbone of this place for years and years. but whatever im sure he/she has his/her reasoning.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably just a drunk power trip


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Im confused









What's aqhu? If it was a big part of this forum why can't the current mod or site admin reopen it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You don't have enough posts to see it, its a really old really long thread with no real topic


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Funny story.... I cant view it / post either.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh lord...i was affraid bryce would say that

aqhu might be axed then.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

What the f*ck happened to aqhu?

Did sh*t just get real as f*ck in here?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah im pretty sure it did bob


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

For real though, wtf deleted without an explanation or w.e? AE the f*ck is going on?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol, Bob....you are really passionate about this thread.







Must of been full of good stuff. Bryce can you maybe ask the admin to see if they can fix the issue? And wtf does post count have to do with anything? Are you telling me I am only seeing parts of this forum? Kind of hard to get post counts up if there is nothing to post or comment on.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

aqhu was a legit thread made right here in the lounge many many years ago. and for no good reason it became a thread where people just started talking and was more or less this websites chat room. 
in the later years it became a hated place by some because it was more or less a frequent hangout by the same people who trolled and spammed a lot. it was never really relevant but to the few of us who gave it a shot we honestly considered like a local hangout.

were not always in the mood to chat fish or current event sh*t so aqhu was a place to talk or post anything you wanted. yeah it was used as a place to up someones post count which back in this sites more active days was frowned upon because you could get a few hundred posts and new members would assume you were an active member when all you did was spam in there.

love it or hate it though it was a solid place. unique.

....which leaves me to my next question. wheres danny tanner now that its gone?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

He is now in the phantom zone.

AQHU is one of those things that can never be replicated, it just happened and took off spontaneously along with all the crap that went on inside that thread.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> *AQHU is one of those things that can never be replicated*, it just happened and took off spontaneously along with all the crap that went on inside that thread.


agreed 100%

we tried to replicate it many times over even with making an aqhu website but it just wasnt the same. aqhu...if its gone...will never return. it was the better part of a decade and thousands of pages of one off memories.

if aqhu is legit gone i think danny should be allowed to visit the lounge at least. the guy hasnt done anything horrible.

truly if aqhu is gone gone...a moment of silence i will be taking tonight. that place is more then a thread. it was a lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ....which leaves me to my next question. wheres danny tanner now that its gone?


I see him on the listed on the logged in the last 24 hours all the time, I see it almost every time


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If aqhu is gone I don't even know...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Also agree with letting sym back into general population.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its kinda scary that the only mod here is just as clueless to what happened


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> its kinda scary that the only mod here is just as clueless to what happened


I'm not a mod yet but didn't GG delete it right before they sold off the site?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I am going to the gym for a few hours... and then I will check into it

As for DT... When a black hole collapses in on a butthole, you time travel or shift dimensions... At least I am pretty sure thats part of Stephen Hawking's theory.

Oh wait, he is just using one of his other accounts...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Umadbro said:


> Lol, Bob....you are really passionate about this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AQHU is not a place for ladies, or humans for that matter... it, and a failed/outdated/cleared out and never used 18+ area are the only hidden things.

And your post count doesnt increase in AQHU anyways

Also, the owner wanted AQHU gone from square one and all "troublesome" members 86'ed. Hiding it from the general public, and using it as purgatory was my alternative suggestion.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, this person is a tad off his rocker. This was the latest message I received:

Sent Today, 09:09 PM
*** snitch central still haven't changed, just like how your dead dad is still a dead cawk suckin fagat


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

And my response:

Holy crap man, settle the hell down.

How can I say this so you understand?

I.................AM................NOT...............CENTRAL

Do you speak or understand English?

My name is Christine , I live in Ontario, Canada. If you want to talk to this guy so f*cking badly, message one of the long term members and ask where the hell he is.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

tons o drama


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

what an e-thug


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, this is the most active I have seen any thread.

The adventures of Christine and the crazy psycho

Dun dun dun......


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol thats hilarious
whoever this central guy is must have made a lot of enemies


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Obviously sym no one else has black cawk on the brain as much as him

I say we make this thread the new aqhu

Who is central...

Yo check the post I just made in who is central

Yo dt u went too far in who is central

Had a nice ring to it and everybody can see it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

This whole situation has become hilarious.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, you wont be receiving anymore PMs

Central = Ocellatus2000


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Obviously sym no one else has black cawk on the brain as much as him
> 
> I say we make this thread the new aqhu
> 
> ...


she said it was dt


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Ocellatus, you have been here 9 years......and you have no idea who this person Central is? This guy is even nuttier than I thought,lol.

His first post to me made me lmao. At first he was just playing around. He said he wanted to rub peanut butter on my face and cover me in squirrel droppings.

Seriously? Who comes up with this stuff. I giggled all night.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hahahahhahahaahha


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Holy crap you all responded while I was typing and now I look slow, lol.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/posts


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol im seriously dying of laughter right now


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

And we got PGuru in on the action...

nice to see ya!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

/dash to 10k pages


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lol im seriously dying of laughter right now


Ya, I bet you are! Here I am thinking some crazy nut job is making up this imaginary member and here it was YOU all along.

Sneaky sneaky

The guy is still nuttier than f*ck but he gave me some good laughs.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im just gonna come out with it...aqhu being gone right now is the best thing that could have happend

hey dt if you can see this







yolo bitch


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

oh god, not him


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Why doesnt everyone just go to the chat? Little easier to keep up on


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Chat probably uses a flash player and I was the genius who bought an iPad


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ill do chat

dt you should come too

oh wait...you cant


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*ck chat bring back aqhu


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

did you go by another name for awhile also besides central and ucellatus?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess I don't have rights to the chat room, every time I enter it it says I have been kicked from chat.

So screw you chat room


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

thread > chat


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Chat is awesome...

Mike showed his boobs


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i was nattereri2000 and briefly known as morph for awhile


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

This is why chat doesnt work


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

/comes in

/looks around

/posts

/runs away


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

aqhu is being reborn
you cant kill its spirit

/round house kicks aegir
/jumps the fence and runs


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

on a serious note. its nice to see this place still up and kicking after over a decade
we've been focused so damn much on how much slower it is here compared to years ago that we forgot to just stfu and enjoy this place and look around and attempt to keep things going. 
so we can sit here and dwell on past regrets...or we can stand. stand and fight for what is ours. gentlemen...and lady...today is the first day of the new piranha-fury!

/blasts aegir in his stupid mawd face for not thinking up the above epic motivational speech on his own


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

/blasts central with sperm cannon again for not shutting the f*ck up


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/greedily opens mouth

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

but on a more serious note...sincerely. you all have become the most amazing group of e-friends a man could ever ask for. 
always with love, central


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

f*ck u fagat


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm bored...

/places lit bag of dog poop on Pitmans front step and rings his door bell


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Ægir said:


> Mike showed his boobs


your turn, umadbro


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

/stomps out said bag

/smells boots

/shakes fist @ Umadbro


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

So ae ever hear about aqhu?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Bob, you are obsessed with aqhu. Is it so you can go back and read ppls convos? Why not just start another aqhu? Will opening the original aqhu bring back other members? If so that cool


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> So ae ever hear about aqhu?


I'm pretty sure he's the one that closed it deleted it, the night it went I came on and it was only me and him active, at first it was visible but you couldn't post in it then it disappeared all together


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

It does seem odd the owners would just delete it out of the blue.



Umadbro said:


> Bob, you are obsessed with aqhu. Is it so you can go back and read ppls convos? Why not just start another aqhu? Will opening the original aqhu bring back other members? If so that cool


I'm just curious, been posting in it since 06, the thread had 12k pages.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I'm just curious, been posting in it since 06, the thread had 12k pages.


12K pages _is_ a decent amount of server space to free up


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> And we got PGuru in on the action...
> 
> nice to see ya!


I'm always lurking. Gotta keep tabs on Central so I don't get spacedocked. I don't trust the restraining order.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

go back to keepers, you are not welcome here


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

n4p said:


> go back to keepers, you are not welcome here


Says the douche with multiple banned accounts. Quit friending people who haven't even logged in since you created your latest account. Quit PMing me too. You reek of desperation.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n4p said:


> go back to keepers, you are not welcome here


Everyone is welcome here...

Even people who were banned or had their accounts deleted (hint hint)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

So why is sym still banned and trav?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

bob351 said:


> So why is sym still banned and trav?


Because they failed miserably at their one chance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Piranha Guru said:


> go back to keepers, you are not welcome here


Says the douche with multiple banned accounts. Quit friending people who haven't even logged in since you created your latest account. Quit PMing me too. You reek of desperation.
[/quote]

your no longer mod here, you are excommunicated. karma is a bitch


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

central, who are you, really


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

n4p said:


> go back to keepers, you are not welcome here


Says the douche with multiple banned accounts. Quit friending people who haven't even logged in since you created your latest account. Quit PMing me too. You reek of desperation.
[/quote]

your no longer mod here, you are excommunicated. karma is a bitch
[/quote]

Self-excommunicated, but thanks for caring. Now I am Reincarnated...deal with it.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome back









It's nice to meet ya!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Piranha Guru said:


> go back to keepers, you are not welcome here


Says the douche with multiple banned accounts. Quit friending people who haven't even logged in since you created your latest account. Quit PMing me too. You reek of desperation.
[/quote]

your no longer mod here, you are excommunicated. karma is a bitch
[/quote]

Self-excommunicated, but thanks for caring. Now I am Reincarnated...deal with it.
[/quote]

when I am mod, the first thing I am going to do is suspend you


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

n4p said:


> go back to keepers, you are not welcome here


Says the douche with multiple banned accounts. Quit friending people who haven't even logged in since you created your latest account. Quit PMing me too. You reek of desperation.
[/quote]

your no longer mod here, you are excommunicated. karma is a bitch
[/quote]

Self-excommunicated, but thanks for caring. Now I am Reincarnated...deal with it.
[/quote]

when I am mod, the first thing I am going to do is suspend you
[/quote]

If you ever became a mod on here, I would voluntarily suspend myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

we don't want your drama here, I am going to ban you instead of suspending


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Who the f*ck made n4p ambassador?

Also keepers, wtf happened site is down?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

bob351 said:


> Who the f*ck made n4p ambassador?
> 
> Also keepers, wtf happened site is down?


I am the eldest active member


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

n4p said:


> Who the f*ck made n4p ambassador?
> 
> Also keepers, wtf happened site is down?


I am the eldest active member
[/quote]

Only by join date of your first banned account. Subtract all the years your various accounts were banned and you aren't even close. Also, if you have to keep telling people how much of an OG you are, then it shows how little you have contributed to this site in those years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

I have to tell them because of the various usernames I went by


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n4p said:


> *when I am mod*, the first thing I am going to do is suspend you


Sounds sketchy


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

What have been your names n4pÉ


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> What have been your names n4pÉ


Newjerseypiranha, NP2, NP3, NP4 and bigboobs are five of them. Bigboobs was really creepy because he was pretending to be a girl and then said it was his sister's account when called on it...fricking sociopath.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Np4 and sym would be great buddies

Aegir unban the guy come on there's no aqhu


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

SYM was always jealous of n4p

[sub]_Sent from my Jitterbug_[/sub]


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

n4p needs to lay off the booze


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Superbowl was a blowout... Perfect


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Umadbro said:


> n4p needs to lay off the booze


u


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n4p said:


> n4p needs to lay off the booze


u
[/quote]

NEVER


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

skunkbud420, I sent you a pm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha Guru said:


> I'm always lurking. Gotta keep tabs on Central so I don't get spacedocked. I don't trust the restraining order.










oh you


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

So what's on the agenda today? It's cold as heck here but thankfully it's not snowing. We have had more snow in the past 2 months than the last 2 winters combined.

Sucks balls


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

todays work. this whole damn weeks work. and stressing over taking what little bit of money i have (none) and paying for rent and phone. sucks working 6 days a week and not really even getting by

#workingpoor
#thestruggle
#yolo


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Just kill ya self broslice let your son at least get the life insurance


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol what life insurance?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Well today was a lazy day for me. Bed lounging, watching Suits on Netflix and taking the dogs for a hike in the bush. Tomorrow is a work day


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

where do you work


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I own and operate a yoga studio. This allows me to have a very flexible schedule







(Pun intended :rasp: )

I also work for an organization that provides physical/emotional/mental support to cancer survivors between the ages of 18-30 through various programs/camps. I travel 6-8 times per year for 2-3 weeks at a time all over the US doing kayaking, surfing and hiking camps.

Right now I am having some down time. I teach 3 classes a week and the rest of my time is for some serious RNR


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

what is the pfury member discount?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Your doing what with RNR?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its back


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

what is


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob gets random erections


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Omg! Lmao


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think aqhu should be closed. this place was fun for the few days it was gone. now its empty again. thoughts?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hello?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

stfu broguyson


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

another bawse snow storm is heading this way. will be in my area in 2-3 hours


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

aqhua was opened?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

n4p said:


> aqhua was opened?


Or found, or appeared, or came back from vacation....

Not really sure.

Might close it because Ocellatus asked


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have access to it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

is it weird if my avatar isn't me?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Awe n4p, I was told you need 1500 posts to have access to it.

Better get a postin


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

/posts


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

n4p said:


> I don't have access to it...


Kharma is a bitch, ain't it?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

snowin outside


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

-20 right now....

Going to be colder


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

with windchill?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

here too


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

with windchill?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

no, were at like 20F without windchill


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

where do you live anyways?
im in ohio


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central is making a new friend, someone to take to prairie houses.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

its actually around 30F right now, I am in NJ


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

n4p you like prarie houses n sh*t? i know this bomb ass spot we can chill


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

umadbro, you should start more threads, this is one of the most popular threads on here in years


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats because im the subject of it.

call bullshit and start another thread not about me and see how dead it is. deal with it

#facts


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> with windchill?


No, at 10 this morning it was like -31 with windchill

So cold all the plumbing I just did on a job froze during pressure testing.... lucky it didnt burst


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

n4p said:


> with windchill?


No, at 10 this morning it was like -31 with windchill

So cold all the plumbing I just did on a job froze during pressure testing.... lucky it didnt burst
[/quote]

Brrr, that's way to cold for my liking. Today was only -10c/14F but we got more damn snow. I'm not sure how much more snow I can take!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central why have you never offered me to go to one of these prairie houses... plus where the f*ck did you find a prairie house outside of the prairies and why is it then called a prairie house?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

glad you asked
turns out the term "prarie house" is loosly used in certain parts. the prarie homes i discuss and frequent are actually more accurately defined as "rape shacks". the reason i havent invited you (yet) is because im dont f*ck people who arent clean. you do drugs. 
clean yourself up and ill show you heaven


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> thats because im the subject of it.
> 
> call bullshit and start another thread not about me and see how dead it is. deal with it
> 
> #facts


check out my towel thread


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah that shits really bumpin. im sure once it hits 10 pages deep ill be humbled


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/deleted aqhu for the lulz

there you go ****


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /deleted aqhu for the lulz
> 
> there you go ****


Knew it was you

how you do dat?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bryce change my name back to central and ill make your wildest dreams a reality


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

aqhu is gone again... the f*ck is going on

has aqhu become sentient?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

danny wasnt loling enough and so i went ahead and just erased it
if its not funny anymore whats the point








word


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Senior members can remove threads?

Or does Mike have super powers?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i would never remove any thread other then the only thread danny tanner (a member here) can view.

i put his ass in the nether rhelm. hes not banned...hes not active. enjoy eternity in the nether bitch


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

You still have mod powers?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so whats everyones weekend plans?
i was at a surprise bday with my gf's friends last night. good people. played some billiards, got my ass whoooped. tonights my neices bday party. tomorrow is a chill day sprinkled with some errand running.

pretty interesting sh*t. 
ill await comments on the above posted and will politely remind you that i can only answer 50-60 inquiries per day typically so its a first come first serve basis. please have patience while i tend to the fanmail. \

sincerely,
O2k


----------

